# What Lake in Africa did you start with first?



## mollysgood (Sep 26, 2002)

*What Lake in Africa did you start with first?*​
Lake Malawi4169.49%Lake Tanganyika1627.12%Lake Victoria23.39%Other00.00%


----------



## mollysgood (Sep 26, 2002)

I started with fish from Lake Malawi & now I'm mostly into tanganyikans. I'm just wondering what lake the majority of people start with.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually started with Victoria around 1995... and its not a choice up there lol.


----------



## lirykal (Dec 14, 2007)

started with malawi and just set-up a 75 gallon which i will make a tang set-up with a few peacocks. i hope it works out with the peacock cuz they soo nice.


----------



## mollysgood (Sep 26, 2002)

Just fixed the poll I must have submitted it before finalizing the other choices.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

I now have a malawi tank(a 135 with dolphins), and a 125 with fronts, tanganyika of course

herb


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i actually kept tangs first.
i didt like malawi's. they didt look very fun to keep.
i got into shelldwellers from a friend of mine(thanks) and im still looking for some more


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I was originally planning on malawis but I caught tanginitis (i just made that up. Dorky, I know) :lol: I just like the tang personality. Plus, shellies rock and gobies look so cute.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi first, and probably last. But I've gotten into Tangs, and will be giving them the 6 foot tank the first of the year.

I seem to need to make some sort of a major change annually. I see haps/peacocks on my horizon as well as marine! But I'm going to try to stick with 3 show tanks and rotate instead of adding more and more and more...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Nobody else started with Vics?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I think more people start with malawi because they are more availible,once their hooked they turn to the rarer fish.In my own experience and humble opinion of course. :thumb:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Did SA for years and years, started with Tang. in Africans - bad results with brichardi, lelupi and calvus - now I've got some gold ocellatus and firefin comps....


----------



## poypoyking (Aug 10, 2005)

I started with Malawi's, now I have a Tang tank. I don't think I will go back, the fish are just too much fun.


----------

